#  Medizinische Befunde übersetzen >   MRT Rechtes Knie Befund ( was sagt er mir ? ) >

## Daniela1980

Hallo, ich bin auf euer Forum zugestoßen und habe gleich eine frage.
Mein Arzt ist leider jetzt 3 Wochen im Urlaub daher jetzt für mich hier die frage was der Befund soweit heist?!?!  
Ich hoffe es kann mir jemand weiter helfen und bedanke mich jetzt schon mal  :Smiley:  
Befund : Ausgedehnte girlandenförmige Formationen mit T! und T2 gew. sowohl hypointensen als auch hyperintensen überwiegend scharf  berandeten landkartenartigen binnensignalveränderungen im distalen femur und in der proximalen tibia.
keine ausgewiesenen knochenmarködeme. die beschriebenen landkartenartige veränderungen finden sich auch entlang der vorderen zirkumferenz des lateralen femurcondylus subchondral gelegen.
hier zeigt sich eine partielle knorpelglatzenbildung in den gewichttragenden anteilen entlang der vorderen zirkumferenz des lateralen femurcondylus.
regelrechter femorotibialer knorpel medialseitig, auch retropatellar intakte knorpelschichten mit nur minimalen inhomogeitäten. 
deutlicher reizerguss mit suprapatellarer betonung. keine bakercyste.
kleine ganglionöse veränderung dorsal des distalen femur mit einem maximalen durchmesser von knapp 13mm und binnenseptierung.
keine friche knöchernenoder ligamentäre verletzung, intakte meniskusstrukturen innen und außen.   
Beurteilung :
Bekannte ausgedehnte und typischerweise landkartenartige begrenzte und girlandenförmige imponierende knocheninfarktareale sowohl im distalen femur als auch in der proximalen tibia.
keine frische knöcherne oder ligamentäre verletzung, auch keine ausgewiesene knochenmaködeme.
fortgeschrittene chondromalazie mit partieller knorpelglatzenbildung entlang des gewichttragenden anteils der vorderen zirkumferenz des lateralen femurcondylus.
intakte meniskusstrukturen, deutlicher reizerguss suprapatellar betont.
keine bakercyste.
kleines binnenseptiertes ganglion dorsal des distalen femur wie oben beschrieben...    
DANKE für alle antworten die ich bekommen kann  :Smiley:  
LG Danny

----------


## StefanD.

Hallo Daniela, 
dies kann man nachvollziehen wen man die Beurteilung liest.  
Bekannte ausgedehnte und typischerweise landkartenartige begrenzte und girlandenförmige imponierende knocheninfarktareale. Das sind Reale wo es zu einer Knochennekrose kommt das heisst der Knochen stirbt regelrecht ab. 
Dies ist der Fall Außenseite des Oberschenkelknochens und Innenseite des Schienbeines  Keine frische knöcherne oder ligamentäre (Ligament =Bänder) Verletzung, auch keine ausgewiesene Knochenmarködeme. 
Fortgeschrittene Chondromalazie (Knorpelerweichung) mit partieller Knorpelglatzenbildung  entlang des gewichttragenden Anteils der vorderen Zirkumferenz des  lateralen Femurcondylus unteren seitlichen  Oberschenkelknochen. Unten am Oberschenkelknochen (Femur) gibt es zwei Wülste die werden Condylus genannt. Hier kann man dies in etwa erkennen Sportmedizin (Kompendium) Knie Bnder  
Intakte Meniskusstrukturen, deutlicher Reizerguss suprapatellar (auf der  bzw. über der Kniescheibe).  betont.
keine bakercyste. kleines binnenseptiertes ganglion (gekammertes Überbein) dorsal (hinten ) des distalen femur (Aussenseite des Oberschenkelknochens) wie oben beschrieben... 
> Knorpelglatzenbildung da ist kein Knorpel mehr vorhanden und die Möglichkeit besteht da auf solchen Fällen natürlich das Knochen direkt Kontakt haben. Das Resultat mit der Zeit eine Nekrose Dies kann man in etwa hier sehen (Knochenveränderung natürlich in den genannten Bereichen die von dem Bild / Skizze abweichen können).  AMICUS Illustration of amicus,injury,knee,injuries,femur,patella,articula  r,cartilage,loss,trochlea,chondromalacia,grade,3,f  emoral,condyle,tear,horn,body,meniscus,undersurfac  e,facet,tibial,plateau, 
Hinter der Kniescheibe also retropatellar ist der Knorpel Ok genau so im mittleren Bereich zwischen Schienbein und Oberschenkelknochen. Es betrifft also eher die äußeren Seiten Innen und Aussen. 
Also insgesamt schon ein größeres Problem wie der Arzt vor Ort das einschätzt? Ob er / sie direkt zu einer TEP rät? (künstliches Kniegelenk?) 
Alles Gute StefanD.

----------


## Daniela1980

Hallo Stefan,  
Erst mal vielen lieben dank für die Übersetzung. 
Hilft mir schon mal sehr weiter. So eine Ungewissheit  ist schon blöd wenn der Arzt dann noch so lange im Urlaub  ist. Danke nochmal :-) 
Ja mit den Knocheninfarkte  ist bei mir ja nun schon länger bekannt t und man weiß  halt nicht woher diese kommen. 
Beim MRT sagte man mir sie hätten sich nicht weiter verändert bis heute. 
Ich verstehe das aus dem Befund nun etwas anders oder täuscht  mich das jetzt ?!?  
Was mich natürlich ärgert ist ..Ich bin letztes Jahr erst am rechten Knie OP worden .. knorpel  und Meniskus geglättet usw. Sollte normal alles jetzt gut sein aber was ich da nun lese ist ja jetzt alles andere als besser. 
Das ich auf beiden Seite  Knie wohl nicht drum rum kommen werde künstliche  Kniegelenke  zu bekommen wurde mir schon gesagt weil meine Knie böse ausschauen. Selbst in der Uni Frankfurt  waren sie sehr überrascht  weil sie sowas in diesen Ausmaß  noch nicht gesehen  hätten. 
Bisher sagten sie aber alle immer das es ganz einfach noch zu früh ist mir künstliche  einzusetzen  da ich gerade erst 35 Jahre bin. 
Jetzt bin ich echt mal gespannt  wie es weiter geht. Mein Knie schwelt  mir alle paar Wochen ganz dick an mit Flüssigkeit  und in dieser Zeit habe ich immer sehr starke Probleme.  Kann auch so sehr sehr schlecht in die hocke gehen komme dann kaum noch hoch. Auch das hinsetzen und aufstehen macht mir immer und immer wieder schmerzen.
Denke da muss ich jetzt wohl echt abwarten und schauen was passiert :/ 
Vielen lieben dank nochmal  
LG Danny

----------


## StefanD.

Hallo Daniela, 
nun es stimmt das ist alles andere als OK. Allerdings wissen wir nicht wie ausgeprägt die Chondromalazie (Knorpelerweichung) und partieller Knorpelglatzenbildung ist. Du schreibst nun > Ich bin letztes Jahr erst am rechten Knie OP worden .. *Knorpel  und Meniskus geglättet usw..* Das hat zwar dem Arzt etwas gebracht allerdings Dir gar nichts. In der Regel macht man Heute so etwas nicht mehr. Denn wenn man von dem Menikus udgl.  noch einmal etwas wegnimmt obwohl es da schon Probleme gibt ... Zu dieser Zeit gab es schon die Möglichkeit Knorpelzellen zu züchten und einzubringen.  
Du kannst ja einmal fragen ob man auf Grund Deines Alters noch einmal etwas anderes versuchen könnte und zwar die Mikrofrakturierung da bohrt man die Knorpelglatze an (feinen Bohrern)  damit sie bestenfalls wieder Knorpel bildet. Ob das funktioniert da steht allerdings nicht nur ein? Mehr fällt mir im Moment nicht dazu ein.   Mikrofrakturierung - DocCheck Flexikon 
Ich würde mir zwingend einmal eine Zweitmeinung holen. Orthopäden in Deutschland finden - jameda 
Nun ist der Satz > Sollte normal alles jetzt gut sein.. nur gut für den Orthopäden geworden, Sorry! 
Ja wie gesagt *Zweitmeinung* und da ganz gezielt fragen ob da noch etwas anderes möglich ist! Ausser kosmetische OPs. Ja und lasse Dich NICHT ein auf irgendwelche Hyaluronsäurespritzen, dass bringt auch fast  nichts ausser das Du Dein Geld los wirst.  
LG StefanD.

----------


## Daniela1980

Hallo Stefan,  
Vielen lieben dank für die Tipps. Warte dann jetzt erst mal meinen Termin beim Arzt ab und schaue mal was er mir sagt. Mit den Spritzen habe ich auch schon öfter gelesen das sie wohl nichts bringen sollten. 
Anbohren wollten sie schon mal versuchen am Knochen aber es wurde nicht gemacht
 Es hieß nach der OP da wäre schon zuviel kaputt  das es nichts bringen  würde. Da ging es aber um die Knocheninfarkte. 
Können sie mir sagen ob es laut Befund doch schlimmer geworden ist mit den Infarkten?
Ansonsten wie gesagt schon mal vielen vielen dank für alles :-) 
LG Daniela

----------


## StefanD.

Hallo Daniela , 
nein ausgedehnt hat sich da anscheinend nichts man schreibt ja *bekannte* ausgedehnte und typischerweise landkartenartige begrenzte und girlandenförmige imponierende Knocheninfarktareale. Denn Vorbefund kenne ich ja nicht. Aber wenn die Ärzte schreiben bekannt dann wird sich da ja nicht geändert haben. 
Nun bei den Knocheninfarkten bringt das nichts mit der Mikrofrakturierung aber bei der Knorpelglatze *könnte* es schon möglich sein. Denn wenn man Aufgrund der ganzen Situation demnächst sagt TEP - OP mit ca. 35 J. .... Vorher sollte man alles versuchne um zumindest noch einige Zeit zu schinden. 
Darum habe ich Dir auch geschrieben das Du Dir einmal eine *Zweitmeinung* holen sollst. So eine Mikrofrakturierung ist sicher etwas schwieriger als so eine kosmetische OP mit Meniskus begradigen udgl.. Gehst Du eigentlich in eine Schmerzambulanz oder ..?  
Viele Grüße StefanD.

----------


## Daniela1980

Nein in einer schmerzambulanz  war ich bisher noch nicht. 
Habe nach der OP halt jetzt einige male gehabt das mein Knie extrem dick wurde und schmerzhaft  und dachte irgendwas stimmt  da ja nicht und bin deswegen  jetzt wieder zum orthopäden.  Vorher war ich die meiste zeit in der Uniklinik  Frankfurt  behandelt  worden .

----------


## StefanD.

Nun ich weis nicht wie das Beschwerdemässig (Schmerzen) bei Dir aussieht, das Problem die Schmerzen können nach ca. einem Jahr chronisch werden. Aber darüber wird Dein Arzt ja schon mit Dir gesprochen haben! (?)

----------


## Daniela1980

Nein bisher nicht. Zumindest was jetzt den Knorpel  angeht. Aber der Orthopäde hat den Befund ja nun auch noch nicht gesehn da er leider jetzt im Urlaub ist. Diese Schmerzen habe ich natürlich  aber schon länger.  Dachte aber es liegt eher an den Infarkten.

----------


## Daniela1980

knochen 3.jpgknochen 1.jpgknochen2.jpg 
ich hab mal gedacht lade mal bilder vom letzten jahr hoch...vielleicht erkennt der eine oder andere was daran ?!? 
auf die neuen bilder vom jetzigen mrt kann ich irgendwie nicht zugreifen  :Sad:

----------


## StefanD.

Nun anfangen kann man mit dem dritten Bild etwas. Alles andere ist zu klein und wird zu stark verzerrt wenn man es versucht zu vergrößern. zumindest was meine Möglichkeiten angeht.  
Das dritte Bild mit den MRT -Aufnahmen wo das Knie von der Seite gezeigt wird  bestätigt eigentlich nur den Befund. Ja und das es da ein Manko gibt was den Menikus udgl. angeht (Stärke) kann man auch nicht übersehen. Du hast auf den Bildern schon so ein paar kleeeine hellere Stellen die Probleme anzeigen.  
Wieso Du auf die neuen  Bilder nicht zugreifen kannst? Da ist ja ein Tool auf der DVD dabei womit man die Bilddateien ansehen kann. In der Regel wäre es allerdings sinnvoller wenn der Radiologe oder der behandelnde Arzt vor Ort Dir erklärt was Sache ist wenn Du ihn / Sie danach fragst!   knie a 3.jpg

----------


## josie

Hallo Daniela!  

> ich hab mal gedacht lade mal bilder vom letzten jahr hoch.

 Die Bilder vom letzten Jahr sagen nur soviel aus, daß die degenerativen Schäden in der Regel nicht besser werden, im Vergleich zu den neuen Bildern, zu allen anderen Aussagen sind die alten Bilder nutzlos

----------


## Daniela1980

mit den bildern auf der cd habe ich jetzt gefunden ja :-) sind aber wirklich auch sehr viele wo ich als laie gar nicht wüsste welche ich schicken sollte. werde einfach erst mal abwarten wie schon erwähnt wurde. 
ich danke trotzdem nochmals ganz herzlich für die ganzen infos :-) 
LG Danny

----------


## Daniela1980

So war dann gestern mal beim Doc. er sagte er kann mir nicht weiter helfen. ich möchte bitte wieder in die Uni gehen. er hat so ein knie noch nie gesehn und soll fragen wie schon hier erwähnt wurde ob noch ein microfracture sinn machen würde.  er vermutet das es durch die knocheninfarkte kommt. jetzt bin ich echt mal gespannt wie das weiter gehen soll...Uni1.jpgUni2A.jpgUni30.jpg

----------


## StefanD.

Hallo Daniela, 
man braucht kein Arzt zu sein um fest zu stellen das die Bilder wirklich sehr sehr heftig sind.
Allerdings mit 35 J. schon TEP die ca. 15 J. halten schwierig. Ob es im Kniebereich schon Kurzschaft TEP gibt die etwas taugen?
Wie auch immer man wird in solch einer Situation zuerst sagen das Gewicht reduzieren wenn da Bedarf besteht so das man irgendwie doch noch über die 40 J. kommt. Oder schlicht sagen muss es bleibt keine große Wahl.Keine Ahnung wie heftig Deine Schmerzsituation im Moment  ist.  
Alles Gute StefanD.

----------


## Daniela1980

Ok erst mal wieder vielen dank . Habe gleich morgen einen Termin in der Uni. Dann erfahre ich hoffe wieder mehr. Danke nochmals :-)

----------


## Daniela1980

Hallo, 
Ich muss nochmals nerven. Ich war heute in der Uniklinik.  Bin mir gerade sehr unsicher ob ich das richtig verstanden habe was man mir sagte. 
Der Arzt ist mit dem Befund und den Bildern zu einen oder zwei weiteren Ärzten um sich zu beraten was gemacht werden kann oder sollte. Aber sie waren sich nicht ganz einig und unsicher und wollten den Spezialisten  noch befragen. Dieser war leider in der OP so das ich jetzt den Befund und alles weitere erst am.Montag oder Dienstag erfahre. Kann man die microfractur evtl durch meine Knocheninfarkte  nicht machen da das Risiko zu hoch wäre weil es alles genau am Areal  wäre ?!? Habe ich das evtl richtig verstanden  oder kann das nicht sein? 
Er meinte es Gibt auf jeden Fall op und im schlimmsten Fall halt eine länger also sprich TEP.  Aber ist es wirklich möglich das die microfractur  nicht gemacht werden kann durch meine Knocheninfarkte :Huh?:

----------


## StefanD.

Nun mit de*m* Microfracturing soll ja der fehlende Knorpel ergänzt werden. Zumindest sollte man dies versuchen.  Die Knocheninfarkte sind ja eher an der Seite wenn ich mich noch recht entsinne. 
Das war ja auch nur ein Gedanke - Hoffnung  das man noch irgendwie Zeit heraus schinden kann .  Ich kenne Deine allgemeine  Situation nicht (Schmerzen usw.).
Es hat wenig Sinn Dir jetzt irgendwelche Hoffnungen zu machen. Ich habe Dir ein / zwei Dinge genannt und die Ärzte vor Ort müssen abklären was machbar ist oder nicht. Das heisst in der nächsten Woche am Dienstag wird man Dir sagen was geht. Bis dahin brauchst Du halt noch etwas Geduld. 
Nimm Dir einen Zettel mit wo Du evtl. Fragen aufschreibst. Ja und dann kannst Du nur hoffen das es irgendwie gut ausgeht. Also Geduld! Nach Stand der letzten Bilder sieht es allerdings nicht ganz so gut aus. 
Gruss StefanD.

----------


## josie

Hallo Daniela!
Ziel einer Microfrakturierung ist die Bildung von Knorpelersatzgewebe und die Knorpelränder, wo die Microfrakturierung gemacht wird, sollten stabil sein und wenn man dir in der Uni gesagt hat, daß dort die Knocheninfarkte sind, dann kann es durchaus sein, daß diese Methode bei dir nicht angewandt werden kann.
Letztendlich mußt Du abwarten, was der Spezialist sagt, alles andere ist reine Spekulation

----------


## Daniela1980

ich bedanke mich nochmals ganz herzlich für alles  :Smiley:

----------

